# O mio babbino caro



## Guest (May 15, 2007)

It may be interesting to exchange opinions about different interpretations. 
Which of these interpretations do you prefer?

Angela Gheorghiu





Kiri Te Kanawa





Maria Callas





Renata Tebaldi:





bonus : find the false notes:


----------



## The Purple Wasp (Apr 19, 2007)

Callas has better acting ability, stage presence, and general all-round zonk than Tebaldi. All that Tebaldi can do is sing better than Callas.


----------



## Caronome (Mar 6, 2007)

While I respect anyone who can get sound like that to come out of their mouth, Angela Gheorghiu never "wow"ed me. Maybe it's her personality, maybe it's just the way I hear her voice.
And while I LOVE the way Dame Kiri sings this aria, but Tebaldi and Callas get my number 1 vote. They're both just incomparable.

~Pace e Gioia~


----------

